# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Rotífero.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, subo dos fotos para que podáis ver y comprender bien el final de la secuencia, este rotífero está en un momento de estrés producido por el cambio del entorno que lo rodea, calor de la luz o el proceso de desecación de la misma. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

ben-amar (02-abr-2017),F. Lázaro (01-abr-2017),HUESITO (01-abr-2017),Jonasino (02-abr-2017),Los terrines (01-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros sigo con este capitulo del rotífero, en este lugar subo la foto donde el microorganismo decide que el ambiente que le rodea no es el mas adecuado así que se enquista para un mejor momento.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-abr-2017),HUESITO (03-abr-2017),Jonasino (02-abr-2017),Los terrines (05-abr-2017),perdiguera (02-abr-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Hay que ver qué inteligencia tienen los diminutos. Gracias Francisco.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros, J Manuel te cuento, el enquistamiento llega a tal eficacia que puede subsistir al desecamiento, ejemplo un charco que se seca al final de primavera y en las primeras lluvias de otoño se vuelva a llenar se volverán a ver rotíferos pero no la eclosión de crías que también sino los individuos adultos que se enquistaron en la primavera.



Un saludo, Francisco.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (07-abr-2017),HUESITO (05-abr-2017),Jonasino (06-abr-2017),Los terrines (05-abr-2017),perdiguera (06-abr-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Evidentemente, no somos tan inteligentes los humanos. Hay muchos animalillos mucho más inteligentes, como las lagartijas y otros que pueden regenerar parte de su cuerpo. U organismos unicelulares como este rotifero y pluricelulares que pueden, como ciertos peces, esperar mejores tiempos para vivir.
¡Cuánto hemos de aprender!

----------

frfmfrfm (06-abr-2017)

----------

